# Who makes the best jetter?



## JudyJetson (Sep 21, 2012)

Any suggestions on who makes the best jetter? I'm trying to do some research on jetters for a client. They are looking at Jetters Northwest JNW-2508, which I understand is a propane powered 8.5 gpm unit. I'd appreciate any guidance or insight from the professionals. Thank you!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Intro? Are you a plumber?
Ibtl!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Intro please.

IBTL as well for a change.


----------



## JudyJetson (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry! So busy today that I forgot my manners! My name is Julie, and I'm not a plumber. I sell material handling equipment. I have a special customer that I will jump through rings of fire for, and they asked me for an opinion on jetters. It doesn't do any good to tell them I don't know anything about jetters, I'm expected to just research and get back to them. I must say that I do like learning about new things, so it's certainly not the most onerous task they've ever set me...


----------



## JudyJetson (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a horrible suspicion that I'm about to be eaten alive. I've never been on a message board before, and I.....(gulp) don't know what IBTL means. Be gentle.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

